# Best way to LOOK support??



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how to best contact LOOK for support? I tried to send a PM to Chas and email them but have gotten no response. Perhaps someone here can help instead.

I just bought an 07 555 frame and the FSA IS headset that came with it has an expander plug that is slipping when I try to tighten everything down to compress the bearings. It seems it just doesn't seem to expand large enough to grab hold of the inner carbon steerer of the HSC 4 fork. Anybody have any idea how I can get it to work? It did not come with instructions so not sure if I'm doing anything wrong. 

I have contacted FSA but they couldn't offer much help. They wanted to know which exact headset I have. I wish I knew. 

TIA!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some info...*

The newer model compression plugs have a special top cap with a large diameter tubular portion below the top, just a bit smaller than the steering tube ID, and internal threads. The plug is inserted into the steerer first and the socket head bolt in the center, tightened to expand the plug. The top cap then screws over the large diameter threads on the plug, to adjust the headet bearings. This model looks like the FSA compressor pro.

http://road.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=111&pid=249

The older model plug has a much thinner top cap with an ordinary M6 bolt that is inserted through the top cap, serving the dual purpose of exanding the plug and adjusting the headset bearings. The expanding plug is made of several parts - an lower conical plug, a matching serrated sleeve, a spring, a couple of small washer and a large diameter aluminum washer. The spring is supposed to provide resistance when the top cap bolt is tightened and allow the serrated sleeve to expand, before the top cap applies tension to the top of the stem. It's a bit trickier to use, and might have to be inserted and tightened a couple of times before it grabs firmly. Once it's got a good hold it shouldn't move.

Be sure that you have installed the 5mm spacer on top of the stem and have about a 2mm gap between the steering tube and top of that spacer.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the help C-40. I found a thread of someone shaving down part of the inner expander part and worked very well. Didn't take much at all but was enough to grab hold of the inner steerer perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

scslite said:


> Does anyone know how to best contact LOOK for support? I tried to send a PM to Chas and email them but have gotten no response. Perhaps someone here can help instead.
> 
> I just bought an 07 555 frame and the FSA IS headset that came with it has an expander plug that is slipping when I try to tighten everything down to compress the bearings. It seems it just doesn't seem to expand large enough to grab hold of the inner carbon steerer of the HSC 4 fork. Anybody have any idea how I can get it to work? It did not come with instructions so not sure if I'm doing anything wrong.
> 
> ...


How do you like your bike? I just bought an 07 555 too, but the entire bike, not just the frame. Congrats! I love mine - had first 20+ mile ride today.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

scslite said:


> Does anyone know how to best contact LOOK for support? I tried to send a PM to Chas and email them but have gotten no response. Perhaps someone here can help instead.


Hi scslite,

It looks like C-40 was able to help you out, but I just wanted to give you Look's contact info should you have any further questions. Although I have been traveling quite a bit the last few weeks, I have been trying to stay on top of my emails and PM's, but I don't remember receiving either from you. My PM's on this forum were full over the weekend, so that may have been the problem. At any rate, here is Look USA's contact information:

Look Cycle USA (866) 430-5665 - from the main menu, dial "2" for customer service.
Email: [email protected]

We should have a new website up shortly that will do a better job providing service instructions and contact information than our current site does.

Best Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

When I buy my 595, will it come with French umbrella girls?


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

unagidon said:


> How do you like your bike? I just bought an 07 555 too, but the entire bike, not just the frame. Congrats! I love mine - had first 20+ mile ride today.


Likewise! I'm still building her and so far shaping out to be really nice. I should be able to finish the build and set out for the grand voyage this weekend. I'll try to post pics and initial review soon. Glad to hear you enjoying yours!


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

chas said:


> Hi scslite,
> 
> It looks like C-40 was able to help you out, but I just wanted to give you Look's contact info should you have any further questions. Although I have been traveling quite a bit the last few weeks, I have been trying to stay on top of my emails and PM's, but I don't remember receiving either from you. My PM's on this forum were full over the weekend, so that may have been the problem. At any rate, here is Look USA's contact information:
> 
> ...


Thanks Chas. I will keep the info for future reference and look forward to the new site!


----------

